# New Pecos



## Chuthmak (Mar 18, 2020)

Well I bit the bullet after a couple months of reading and research. Picked up my OCB Pecos on a road trip in Atlanta and brought it back to CT (without coronavirus!).

Seasoned it with Pam today and couldn’t resist the beautiful day.

Never smoked before but all the tips here along with some Franklin videos and I’m off and running.

Gotta say this thing is running like a champ. Very sensitive to adjust with just the vent in the FB. Works great. Lid seals well. I’m looking forward to some great stuff ahead!

Can’t wait to taste the results in a couple hours!


----------



## Chuthmak (Mar 18, 2020)

Chuthmak said:


> Well I bit the bullet after a couple months of reading and research. Picked up my OCB Pecos on a road trip in Atlanta and brought it back to CT (without coronavirus!).
> 
> Seasoned it with Pam today and couldn’t resist the beautiful day.
> 
> ...


----------



## kruizer (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome to the site.
Congratulations on your new smoker, (And smoking hobby).  Nice looking smoker.  Let us know how your ribs turn out.


----------



## Chuthmak (Mar 18, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Congratulations on your new smoker, (And smoking hobby).  Nice looking smoker.  Let us know how your ribs turn out.



Well the wife gave them a thumbs up so I guess I’m hooked. It’s her fault I bought it anyway. We stopped at Steve’s Smokehouse in NC and she told me to learn how to cook brisket. Challenge accepted!

Ribs tasted great.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 19, 2020)

Chuthmak said:


> Well the wife gave them a thumbs up so I guess I’m hooked. It’s her fault I bought it anyway. We stopped at Steve’s Smokehouse in NC and she told me to learn how to cook brisket. Challenge accepted!
> 
> Ribs tasted great.
> View attachment 436487


Looking good!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome to SMF


----------

